# start and end time



## chelz

How do you say in Korean "the party will start at 4p.m. and end at 11p.m.?


----------



## Gijoe

파티는 4시부터 11시까지 입니다.

Party nun ne si bu te yul han si kaji ip ni da.


----------



## chelz

고맙습니다!
고맙습니다!


----------



## Innocence27

" 파티는 4시부터 11시까지 입니다. "

입니다 전에 띄어쓰기가 없어요

11시까지입니다~~


----------

